# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  how do i remove pool light cables??

## wozzzzza

I have 2 pool lights i need to replace the cables on and lights. The cable seems to run through conduit up into the pump room floor.
I pull on the lights cable but it doesnt budge.
How am i suppose to replace the stuffed cable if i cant get it out? any ideas on how i can get it out??

----------


## applied

Reuse them or a shovel.

----------


## chalkyt

How are they stuffed? If they are just a bit ratty where they come out of the conduit, just sleeve them with spaghetti (plastic sleeve). They are probably low voltage so should be "restorable" without creating too many future problems unless some disaster such as lots of water or corrosion has taken place inside the conduit. 
Trying to pull cables out of conduits is a recipe for disaster. Sometimes a bit of talcum powder or french chalk will provide some lubrication as long as there is no moisture in the conduit, but the chances of disastrous damage (read: break the cable inside the conduit) is high. More than one bend in the conduit and you are usually stuffed! 
If you can get one cable moving, then attach a "draw wire" to it so you can pull another pair in. 
In any case, check for insulation resistance between the existing cables (use a high voltage "megger" type tester, not just a multimeter) if it is O.K. (say more than 1 Megohm) you can continue to use the existing cables with the ends tarted up. 
This is a fairly common problem, with unfortunately, no common solution 
Good luck!  :Biggrin:

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah im gonna have to reuse it i think.
just working out a way to cut the cable and rejoin to the new lights i have.
anyone got any ideas on that?

----------


## Boeing777

I used some waterproof joiners from the local boat shop when I swapped over the pool light at the parents house a few years back;  https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_i...AbsolutePage=2 
I wasn't allowed to drain the water from the pool of course so had to do everything laying on the side of the pool with the wires about 10cm out of the water!

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Nearly the most frustrating job I know, especially as averey trip of the cable makes it worse .... the only hint I can offer is to take some string or cord down with you to tie the light to anythng to hold it above the waterline having disconnected it .... no point in getting the connections wet!

----------

